# Biling for 92929,coronary stent addtional vessel



## alexcuervo (Jun 5, 2013)

I am trying to bill for 92921, coronary stent each addtional vessel.
My cardiologist has performed a coronary stent 92928 on the LD, then an addtional vessel LC. When I billed both to Novitas, not only they do not have a fee for 92929 but also they said is being bunddled into 92928, the main coronary stent. we used to be able to bill for both with the old cpt codes of 92980 & 92981. How are you billing for these precedures when are performed together? Thanks for your input.


----------



## la_0922 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been told that it is not a payable code with Medicare yet, but it does still need to be reported so they can gather data about its usage and calculate RVU's in the near future.


----------



## pygreen (Jun 5, 2013)

CMS has  a PFS procedure status indicator of “B” (bundled code) for codes +92921, +92925, +92929, +92934, +92938, and +92944.  They wll not pay additional branch add on codes.


----------



## gjja (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been researching this all week. I think you would bill both codes as 92928 with appropriate modifiers since they are each a major vessel. The major vessels are listed as LD, LC, RC, LM, and RI. What do you think?
I do know the 92929 code was originally to be bundled into 92928 for 2013 but CMS states this decision has been reversed by Medicare in a Pink Sheet issue of Cardiology March 2013. Any input?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 5, 2013)

By the way I read this, a stent was placed in the LD and LC?  You should be able to bill 92929-LD and 92929-LC.  Branch codes whould be obtuse marginal and diagonial arteries.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## gjja (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks. I agree with you. Thank you for clarifying this for me.
 I think the code you meant was 92828-LD, 92828-LC. Is that correct?


----------



## alexcuervo (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for all of you for your input, I will bill them with 92928LC and 92928LD-59, since they would not accept 92929 as an add on cpt code. I appreciate your assistance.

Alex Cuervo CPC
Houston, Texas


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 5, 2013)

gjjaaron@juno.com said:


> Thanks. I agree with you. Thank you for clarifying this for me.
> I think the code you meant was 92828-LD, 92828-LC. Is that correct?



Yes, that's what I meant.
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

